# Northern Georgia Plants



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been trying to compile a list but im not sure how well im doing, can someone please look this over and tell me if in their experience the bees do like these and if they will grow in my area?

Witch Alder, Eastern Bluestar, Lanceleaf Anemone, Eastern Swamp Milkweed, Blue Wild Indigo, Devils Bit, Maryland Golden Aster, Curlyheads, Georgia Savory, Threadleaf Coreopsis, Swamp Lily, Hairy Sunflower, Small Head and Shaggy Blazing Star, Grass Leafed Golden Aster, Rasin Weed, Sweet Goldenrod, and Caterby's Trillium.

I live about 60 miles N-NE of Atlanta, GA near Cartersville. Unfortunatly I am not positive what zone I live in.


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Claudia80 said:


> Witch Alder, Eastern Bluestar, Lanceleaf Anemone, Eastern Swamp Milkweed, Blue Wild Indigo, Devils Bit, Maryland Golden Aster, Curlyheads, Georgia Savory, Threadleaf Coreopsis, Swamp Lily, Hairy Sunflower, Small Head and Shaggy Blazing Star, Grass Leafed Golden Aster, Rasin Weed, Sweet Goldenrod, and Caterby's Trillium.
> 
> I live about 60 miles N-NE of Atlanta, GA near Cartersville. Unfortunatly I am not positive what zone I live in.


add blueberries, sourwood, hickory, goldenrod, clover, poplar, black locust, honey locust. There are a ton more in georgia just can't remember them all. I think passion fruit is another one.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a great list of native plants to grow. Honeybees will work a few of these, like the goldenrods, milkweeds, and asters. It seems to me that your list is better suited to attract other native pollinators such as flies, wasps and other native small bees. These insects are very important to the nautral ecology around where we live. 

I am a big native plant advocate, and the plants you list will grow in your area assuming you give them the proper conditions. Some want full sun with clay soil, or mostly shade under hordwood trees, or damp feet in sun, ect. They are all cold hardy there as you are in zone 7a.

On another note, some of the plants you have mentioned are quite unique and rare. If you are able to find a source to purchase them, they will be quite expensive. I know of one source for Curlyheads (Clematis ochroleuca) and it costs $16.00 for a 4 inch potted seedling. I have seen Devil's Bit (Chamaelirium luteum) for sale for $10.00 a plant. Both sold at small rare wildflower nurseries. 

Plants like Joe Pye Weed, Mountain Mint, and Butterfly Weed are easy to grow and will attract lots of bees and butterflies.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the feedback  Im making a list I can print out and bring with me when I go shopping and also looking up pictures of each so I know what Im looking for when going for walks, if I can harvest some seeds from wild fields Im pretty good at making things grow.
Instead of trying to keep things in pots I think I got my mind set in making a bunch of box gardens throughout the back yard with paths between. My guy would be thrilled he would have less grass to cut and I will be thrilled in having so many more flowers to watch


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

If you have room for some shrubs or small trees, try Vitex Negundo, Evodia, Butterfly Bush or Redbud. These bloom at different times and keep forage available over a long season.

[email protected]


----------



## Lewjay (Aug 27, 2010)

DO you live in a subdivision with covenants that stop you from keeping bees. Can't imagine that Cartersville would restrict beekeeping. I'm originally from Dalton and I know there are lots of beekeepers up there.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I live in Adairsville but our HOA will not allow any uncommon pets, we have 67 pages of rules :s like no vegi garden. Well im working on another list adapted specifically for honey bees. Will post it soon for approval


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Are some Asters better than others for honey bees? Im looking though www.finegardening.com and there are so many to choose from. I really want to attract honey bees more than anything else. I know I need a decent sized cluster of each plant, so I was still thinking boxes of each flower. Since our total land size with house is only 1/2 acre many shrubs and bushes are not an option.
My new list is (tentatively) Goldenrods, Milkweeds, Asters, Joe Pye Weed (or little joe), Borage, Mountain Mint, Butterfly Weed, Bee Balm, Spider Flower/Cleome, Sedum, Russian sage, Purple Sage, Ironweed, Anise Hyssop, Purple Tansy. I am still looking into which ones will grow best in my area, their size, and when and how long they flower.
Every time I look into flowers more I feel so dumb :s I read through Georgia Gardener's Guide by Erica Glasener and Walter Reeves and got so irritated cuz some of the plants I read on here were the best for them were not marked as bee frendly plants in the book, all in all it disappointed me.

I forgot to mention Purple Cone Flowers, Dragonfly was kind enough to send me a packet of seeds  Thank you again Dragonfly!


----------

